# 14.5ft - 15ft scooter boat?



## "Spanish Fly" (Jun 14, 2004)

i am toying with the idea of a small scooter (working on the wife) and would like to know the difference between the 14.5ft shoalwater and the 15ft shallow sport scooters as far as the ride? i will mostly just fish the bays in galveston and even shallow x-mas bay up to cold pass areas. i would like the idea of a raised platform, if offered. what are your thoughts?


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Why a scooter? If you get a scooter, a raised platform is a good idea especially if you fish in the winter. The SS will cost more and ride better....maybe. IMO


----------



## "Spanish Fly" (Jun 14, 2004)

is there a big difference with the two different hulls?


----------



## BeachCityBoy (May 27, 2007)

Make sure and also check out the Flatlander "Chaquita" http://www.flatlanderboats.com/chiquita.htm


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

spot light fisherman said:


> is there a big difference with the two different hulls?


 I had it arse backwards. I was thinking about a flat-bottom Shoalwater.
The 14.5 is a catamaran and will probably be a better ride than the SS which is a modified cathedral with a tunnel. The SS WILL still cost more.
What are you looking at spending $10,000-$12,000 boat and trailer without the engine?
Chiquita, Mowdy, and others make a scooter style.BTW What's the difference between a small flats skiff and a scooter? No sides?


----------



## weakendwarrior (Dec 15, 2005)

SLF, pm me I have the 14.5 Shoalwater Cats available!!


----------



## no bait (Jan 19, 2007)

I Have A 14.5 Dargel Scooter And Would Not Consider Ever Selling It. I Sight Fish From A Center Tower I Love The Fact That I Can Choose Witch Fish To Cast At.


----------



## gris (Feb 8, 2006)

This is my Hot Rod and I love it. You will love being in the Shallow Sport Family.


----------



## Capt. Harold (Jun 16, 2004)

WOW!!! That photo is 2cool, thank for sharing it w/us.


----------



## ineedtofish (Jul 12, 2006)

SLF, It is not about the ride but the performance of the hull design. Both boats are short and will do well in "protected" water, but you get them out in the open bay and be careful! I have a 2003 available, 14.5 Shoalwater cat with 18 hrs on the 50hp Honda and the boat does very well through Estes flats around Rockport. Let me know if you want to go for a ride!


----------



## ineedtofish (Jul 12, 2006)

Here it is!


----------



## twwp (Jul 12, 2007)

is the 2003 for sale? if it is how much? I have a 2006 21TV explorer and Im looking for something smaller.


----------



## "Spanish Fly" (Jun 14, 2004)

ineedtofish said:


> Here it is!


how much did it run you?


----------



## ineedtofish (Jul 12, 2006)

It is for sale! We traded for it about two months ago.


----------



## "Spanish Fly" (Jun 14, 2004)

you traded for it and now you are already selling it? what are you asking for it?


----------



## Gamble (Oct 27, 2005)

I 2nd Gris.......the SS will perform better and is a much better ride.......having been in both!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I have a 15' 2005 John Sport (Shallow Sport hull) with a 90hp Johnson that I am considering selling. Gris posted a picture of his, and mine is very similar (without the bull nose front deck). It has a casting platform on front, and my poling platform is designed a little differently. It also has double set back jack plates, as well as a custom designed low water pick up. (the original water intakes can easily be put back to original condition) The boat runs, and gets up, ridiculously shallow, and I really love it. The motor has so much power for that boat, that it will literally throw a person off the back if they aren't holding on. I'm just considering upgrading to a larger boat. It also has a McClain aluminum trailer. The boat has been garage kept and is in overall excellent condition. PM me if you are interested or email at [email protected].


----------



## gris (Feb 8, 2006)

tcjay said:


> I have a 15' 2005 John Sport (Shallow Sport hull) with a 90hp Johnson that I am considering selling. Gris posted a picture of his, and mine is very similar (without the bull nose front deck). It has a casting platform on front, and my poling platform is designed a little differently. It also has double set back jack plates, as well as a custom designed low water pick up. (the original water intakes can easily be put back to original condition) The boat runs, and gets up, ridiculously shallow, and I really love it. The motor has so much power for that boat, that it will literally throw a person off the back if they aren't holding on. I'm just considering upgrading to a larger boat. It also has a McClain aluminum trailer. The boat has been garage kept and is in overall excellent condition. PM me if you are interested or email at [email protected]


Bull Nose? I think you hurt my boat's feelings. She is sensitive about her nose.


----------



## ineedtofish (Jul 12, 2006)

I am asking 10k obo. the boat has 18 hrs on it.


----------



## SS Minnow (Nov 3, 2005)

2003 14.5 cat with 18 hrs on it? Its probably because that boat with a 50hp 2 stroke is already at its limit. I would imagine with a 50hp 4 stroke, it struggles to get up on plane in shallow water. How's the hole shot on it?


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

gris said:


> Bull Nose? I think you hurt my boat's feelings. She is sensitive about her nose.


Gris, no harm intended. Maybe a more "politically" correct description should be "the proportionately appropriate elevated front deck with ample storage beneath" front deck. LOL Just kidding! Anyway, looks like a really great boat! How long have you had her?


----------



## Mako232 (Sep 16, 2005)

I just picked up a 2008 Shoalwater Cat (14.5) last week. I was very surprised at how smoothly it rides. I looked around for a year before I decided on the Shoalwater scooter. ...Read all the opinions. Capability, quality, and value were the primary decision drivers. I am pretty happy with this scooter (a Birthday gift for Thursday!). The guys down in Port O' Connor were very good to work with as well.


----------



## bb1234 (Dec 24, 2007)

I used to have the 15 ss and honestly miss it. I have not been alot of scooters but this one was alot of fun, the front deck has amazing storage, the back rest on the console is good storage also. The ride was not too bad, you just had to plan where you were going. I really enjoyed just cruising around in places i had never been b4, just raise the jackplate up, slow down and just look for water and the boat would run. I had a 90hp nissan on it and that sucker screamed, but I was really a cruiser not a wot, the hole shot was a little slow, so I would say a better hole shot engine would be the only thing i would of changed.


----------



## SS Minnow (Nov 3, 2005)

Mako232, 

Congratulations, i know that you've been looking for awhile. What motor did you go with? Pictures?


----------



## gris (Feb 8, 2006)

tcjay said:


> Gris, no harm intended. Maybe a more "politically" correct description should be "the proportionately appropriate elevated front deck with ample storage beneath" front deck. LOL Just kidding! Anyway, looks like a really great boat! How long have you had her?


ROFL That is hilarious!

I've only had her for a couple of years.


----------



## Mako232 (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks Minnow,
I went with the 60 Etec. Pushes it as fast as I want to go in that shallow water.....will try and get a pic later today.


----------



## TexasSpecs (Dec 1, 2007)

I have a '92 16' Bay hawk with a '03 50hp Honda. The hull needs a new transom. I am thinking about taking the motor and getting a shoalwater cat. What is yalls opinion of a scooter with a 50hp? Does it have trouble getting on plane? Can you guys recommend a good fiberglass shop in the NW houston area? Still debating if I want to replace transom or get new boat.


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

I wanted to get the 14.5 cat hull but only found them new at around 14 grand. 

I did find a 15' Majek scooter and would do it again. Its all about how and where you are fishing. In my case my father has a 21' Haynie so no need to duplicate.


----------

